# Does introverted sensing (Si) make one envious?



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

LeonardoLestat said:


> Because introverted sensors are all about security (their own safe space, typical introverts), they act (under stress especially) like they are hungry, and someone is about to take the last piece of bread; so they get competitive about who gets the bread. [....]
> 
> Added, they are natural critics, so obviously they criticize themselves as a consequence, and that may lead, under stress, to insecurity when 'someone takes the bread', and may spark jealousy.


i actually don't see this at all with my ISFJ grandma or ESFJ mom. grandma's a perfectionist, but she's not very critical with people - she's quite warm, if stern at times, but rarely, if ever, negative, and mom's very accurate but not particularly nitpicky. neither of them have hangups about security nor about things like running out of food. 

the funny thing here is that my INTP dad is, in fact, like that. i would not call him envious, but he's highly aware of food, security, and other needs, and is a natural critic. 

to be honest, if we had to choose the most envious in the family, it'd probably be me. i just want to do a lot of things and be a lot of things, but don't always have the best self-esteem. hence envy. 



> On gossip and ESFJs: My opinion is that ESFJs like to talk about other people because then, the focus (specially the 'critical focus') is off themselves, that's why they gossip. ESFJs only talk about themselves when they talk too much about others, compensatory. They are E2's


so i know 2 ESFJs very well - both, i'm pretty sure, being 2w1 - and neither of them are gossips in a nasty sense. they talk about other people because they are genuinely interested (Fe). as do i. talking about people is an ExFx thing. people make up our environment and they are what we care about. i think gossiping in the sense of shit-talk can be more of a J thing because ExFJs tend to have clearer lines in terms of what they like and what they don't, but gossiping in the sense of sharing too much information can probably be blamed mostly on ExFPs.

so basically... yeah, i dunno, maybe there's some correlation somewhere but i really don't see it play out in my own life at all. i tend to stick to the E4-envy correlation.


----------



## XL Sweatshirt (Feb 11, 2011)

I would agree with the notion that being envious has less to do with whether or not one is Si and more to do with the fact that one has insecure emotions. 

Hate to admit it, but I experience envy from time to time. And I'm not an Si. However, I'm a dominant Fi and a 4w5 on the enneagram. 

I've met plenty of ENFP's that experience envy, as well. Not to mention many other types that are non Si. This certainly isn't an ISFJ or ESFJ only phenomena. And out of those two, I think ISFJ's experience envy less often than most, from what I've seen in real life ISFJ's I know. My sisters an ESFJ, and does experience envy, but I don't chuck that up to her using Si. And envy isn't really a trait I see in ISTJ's either. They're usually quite pleased with their selves and are naturally adept at doing well for their selves.


----------



## user03 (Oct 30, 2015)

this thread is very old but i had to bump it, but man you people are soo simple and uninformed..., the OP is actually right about ISFJ being more envious than other types but NOT for the reasons for which they gave. and gosh, the same old story, people confusing jealousy with envy, they are not the same things and jealousy is not what ISFJ feel, but deep envy! the ISFJ is most envious because they have the greatest struggles and hardest life of all the types, lowest quality of life, and the most inferior MBTI type, but they don't get "supported" and carried away in life that the other types would, that is if they aren't the stereotypical typical type who happens to just function fine in life, regardless of circumstances, but unlike the other MBTI types, they aren't blessed with ignorance and superior qualities that masquerades in what others would deem as "unintentional" manipulative ways of being and what is labeled as thick skinned beings that they have to encounter. 

i actually made this point to my mom on something similar and i told her, we'll if people mean good intentions but what comes out of their mouth was useless and stupid, then what are you supposed to call that if what they said was just stupid and useless, it can't just be labelled as a "good intention", just because the norm thinks and communicates that way? she then nods her head accordingly because she knows i'm right and so does my psychologist on other points i make, and i know very well they aren't faking it or just trying to make me feel better. 

and just because the ISFJ is said to be the most common MBTI type, doesn't mean they necessarily can get better support, understanding, and relatibility with people around them or what not. As an ISFJ myself who spent countless years in mental health groups in person, online forums, psychologists, therapists, psychiatrists, etc, i have yet to find anyone or place or institute to which i can connect with and find a connection as those subtleties have not even been present, instead what i got from these people in these groups was belittlement, pigeonholing, trivializing done on me and simply i didn't relate to them. i kind of blame the location i live in, part of it can be the "culture", however, i this only partly explains things, as my conditions and problems aren't necessarily culture related, it's something that anyone could have, but then again, i haven't found anyone alike in mental health groups in person or online. i always felt like an INFJ in terms of being the most rare type, even as far as early childhood or early teens, i felt different and functioned differently from most people. it's ironic how the same type of people i see online also are the same people i see in person, and you'd think that there wouldn't be stereotypes for these types of people but they are...

what i can tell you is that 100 percent, part of the development of me suffering from "mental illness" and having the conditions i have such as severe depression, a diagnosis of schizoaffective disorder not too long ago, schizotypal personality disorder a few years back, is that it has everything to do with the way i was combined with the mistreatment, stress, abuse, unfavorable circumstances such as more recently financial issues and repeated trauma i got growing up and ongoing. do note though, as these things may have "Caused" some conditions, however, the personality disorder aspect IS and WAS who i was and who i am today. my interaction with my ENTJ father were confusing, aggressive and harsh way of interaction with me that abused me, traumatized me a lot, and interactions with him are still ongoing with the same or similar problems, same was done similarly by my ESFJ brother which if anything, i would say he actually is the one who has Passive Aggressive personality disorder, especially since he doesn't have depression, although he doesn't resemble someone with a PD at all, that could explain one reason why PAPD was removed because of limited research, although perhaps it may be more simpler to say he is the passive aggressive one and i'm not, because if anything, i talk more directly, clearly, no non sense, and try to be reasonable and work together on an issue in a considerate manner, while he remains shut off unnecessarily and / or is manipulative, etc, where as i'm not, and of course he functions a million times better than me and suffers no where near i do, he does have PTSD, however, if i did attribute PAPD to myself, it was a mistake, since the problem is different, what i can say is that the timorous schizotypal description fits closer and more specific. 

I am well aware of the misfortunes i have, and it's even more unfortunate that the only thing i have is time and ability to not give up with anything i conscientiously put down as something to not give up in, etc. I have told my current psychologist several times that i'll eventually wan't to commit suicide, but so far, money and other aspects such as simply not having the capacity to find the quickest / safest / least painful and easiest way are limiting factors, i even told her that if i do go back on taking psychiatric medications, it would be so that the medication gives me strength and capacity to be able to physically and mentally carry out the suicide plan, as of now, i don't care about doing it anytime soon as that was not the plan, it was intended as being done after i spent more time in my life and did enough random things for myself / making a impact in something / particularly in psychological research or what not.

since i also relate to conditions not specifically part of the DSM, one of which used to be which was Passive aggressive personality disorder, another is sluggish cognitive tempo which research has primarily been only done by Russell Barkley, and i also relate to vulnerable narcissism which the only relevant and useful info there is out there is done sparingly and in chunks of belittlement towards people like me, contrast to the majority of the useless videos on youtube for example that try to provide a emphasis on "covert or vulnerable narcissism" that only point towards the same pathology of that of the typical grandiose type which is what the DSM 5 only entails. many of these people of course similarly to the people in the forum confuse jealousy with envy, not understanding that what they are referring to as "narcissistic" or narcissism such as the whole facebook aspects and taking pictures and what not is actually from jealousy and from HAVING a personality. true narcissists LACK a personality or at least have a disproportionate one relative to their environment and overall life existence, they are as what Sam Vaknin points out, one dimensional is what he said to himself, the rest which can be defined as empty, inferior beings who barely get by and survive in life like me.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Envy is an irrational emotional state. How in the world could this be related to type? I've never noticed that any type is more or less envious than others.


----------

